# Is this just common hair algae, or growth from my marimo moss ball?



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Marimo moss balls grow like 1cm your lifetime 
Its hair algae


----------



## ed.junior (Feb 2, 2017)

That happens because you pushed more light than the rest. If you added CO2 and some ferts, that would be fine. 

With that amount of light, CO2 gets depleted very fast, and cannot keep up with the lights demands.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

let light be the limiting factor. Hard to do because we all want to just blast as much light as possible.


----------



## bduane (Feb 27, 2017)

ed.junior said:


> That happens because you pushed more light than the rest. If you added CO2 and some ferts, that would be fine.
> 
> With that amount of light, CO2 gets depleted very fast, and cannot keep up with the lights demands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





dcutl002 said:


> let light be the limiting factor. Hard to do because we all want to just blast as much light as possible.


I just ordered a TC420 controller, so I will be dialing back the light, not ready to start getting more "high-tech" with co2/ferts :grin2: though I'm happy to have SOME algae for my otos and amano shrimp, the tank was too deprived of algea before!


----------

